
Be yourself. Abnormal people create abnormal returns. - motyar
http://42floors.com/blog/be-yourself-abnormal-people-create-abnormal-returns/
======
dgreensp
What's so phony about dressing up for investors? VCs live in suit land, so
they certainly wouldn't get far with a visceral reaction to a dress shirt. I
suppose a hoodie and sandals would show off how unique and eccentric you are?

If anything, dressing well will set you apart from the herd in the Valley.

------
VaucGiaps
return False;

